# *waves hi*



## Bluefey (Sep 7, 2008)

I was surfing the net looking for ideas for a show I am working on - and discovered this site - I cannot believe I havent found it before with all my theatre googles....

I teach high school theatre and am hoping to get some ideas for use in my classroom and shows from this forum...


I dont usually post a lot - I am more of a lurker - but I am really happy to find a board like this one!


----------



## Serendipity (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth!
I believe we have a teacher's lounge and a student feedback forum, so be sure to poke around there.


----------



## avkid (Sep 7, 2008)

Welcome to Controlbooth, I hope you find this to be a valuable teaching resource.


----------



## cdub260 (Sep 8, 2008)

Bluefey said:


> I teach high school theatre and am hoping to get some ideas for use in my classroom and shows from this forum...



You'll find all kinds of useful stuff in here. Who knows? Some of it might even be applicable to your classroom.


Bluefey said:


> I dont usually post a lot - I am more of a lurker - but I am really happy to find a board like this one!



So when you finally do post, will it be from ambush so you catch us all off guard?

Welcome to the booth.


----------



## gafftaper (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome to the booth Bluefly!

I'm a former high school teacher, now teach in college. There are several others around here. We've got lots of ideas... just post your questions. No lurking allowed!


----------



## Bluefey (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks for the welcome -


----------

